# My new man...



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

This is why I am not allowed in pet stores anymore. LOL










Went to Petco today and found this handsome guy! He is a Halfmoon Double tail. Is he pastel? Piebald? He sure is gorgeous and I just had to have him.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

There were several blue & whites at my Petco yesterday, I had a hard time resisting!


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

The betta bug bites again!

Isn't he a cutie or what?


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Omgosh...he is amazing! He is pie bald, not sure what his body color would be called though, I'm still learning all the terminology. I love finding guys like this at the pet store. I need to stay away from there myself...I just put all of my guys in new, bigger tanks...which leaves me with three empty bowls..this is not good. I need to hide the bowls ha ha ha.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> which leaves me with three empty bowls..this is not good. I need to hide the bowls ha ha ha.


come over to the darkside BN60 :twisted:


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

registereduser said:


> come over to the darkside BN60 :twisted:


Do you have cookies?


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

KittyKat, he is beautiful. I want another one so bad. And don't believe them, they lie about the cookies, then your locked in a two year contract guarding some death-whatever and rebels blow it up. Its a really hard contract to get out of.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

He is awesome!


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sceven said:


> KittyKat, he is beautiful. I want another one so bad. And don't believe them, they lie about the cookies, then your locked in a two year contract guarding some death-whatever and rebels blow it up. Its a really hard contract to get out of.


No cookies no side swapping.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

What a beautiful find! He's so handsome!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Pilot00 said:


> Do you have cookies?


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

registereduser said:


> There were several blue & whites at my Petco yesterday, I had a hard time resisting!


He was the only one that was unique. They were all the typical blues and reds. He must have just came in too because I was there just 2 days ago and he was not there. I couldn't resist him... it was actually my parents that gave me the OK to get him. 



Pilot00 said:


> The betta bug bites again!
> 
> Isn't he a cutie or what?


It bit me hard... lol. He is adorable. I just love him. 



Bettanewbie60 said:


> Omgosh...he is amazing! He is pie bald, not sure what his body color would be called though, I'm still learning all the terminology. I love finding guys like this at the pet store. I need to stay away from there myself...I just put all of my guys in new, bigger tanks...which leaves me with three empty bowls..this is not good. I need to hide the bowls ha ha ha.


Thanks. I thought he was piebald. I am thinking he either pastel or marble... I'm not too good with the colors right now. Still learning. Empty tanks is never a good thing with me!



Sceven said:


> KittyKat, he is beautiful. I want another one so bad. And don't believe them, they lie about the cookies, then your locked in a two year contract guarding some death-whatever and rebels blow it up. Its a really hard contract to get out of.


Thanks! I will sign no contracts... even if cookies are involved. LOL



megaredize said:


> He is awesome!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

katydidmischief said:


> What a beautiful find! He's so handsome!


Thank you. I was surprised to even find such a cutie!


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

registereduser said:


>


Ohs nos... there really are cookies!!!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

He is such a cutie!!!!! Great find Kittykat!!


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> He is such a cutie!!!!! Great find Kittykat!!


Thank you. I am very fond of him now. I still need to name him though.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

registereduser said:


>


do those already on the dark side also get cookies, or is it like cell phone plans where you get a free phone when you sign up, but get a freight-load of nothing if you're already there?


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*Ohs nos!*



Kittykat7 said:


> Ohs nos... there really are cookies!!!


Blast I have been thwarted!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Convert the cookies to the light!

Gorgeous betta and great that your parents okay'd it!


----------

